# piracetam



## crystal13 (Jun 19, 2011)

Has anyone heard of a nootrophic called piracetam? I heard about it in a forum and found a lot of positive reviews. Especially taken together with choline and vit. B6 it seems to improve the brain function considerably, it is said to be non-addictive, too. Some doctors prescribe it, for it increases concentration & memory so is said to be helpful with study. It is also said to help reconnect the brain hemipheres. Sounds good for DP/DR..


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

crystal13 said:


> Has anyone heard of a nootrophic called piracetam? I heard about it in a forum and found a lot of positive reviews. Especially taken together with choline and vit. B6 it seems to improve the brain function considerably, it is said to be non-addictive, too. Some doctors prescribe it, for it increases concentration & memory so is said to be helpful with study. It is also said to help reconnect the brain hemipheres. Sounds good for DP/DR..


Yes, I take it. I take alpha-gpc, b-complex, etc with it. The first three days I took it were incredible, then it tapered off and I stopped. But, a few weeks ago I resumed taking it and can honestly say that it does help with brain function. Like you say, I'm pretty sure you must take it with a choline source, preferrably alpha-gpc. I add DMAE with this combination at times also in small doses.


----------

